
Obama Administration Awards $55 Million for Research on Genetic Links to Disease - sethbannon
http://www.wsj.com/articles/obama-administration-awards-55-million-for-research-on-genetic-links-to-disease-1467849601?utm_content=buffer89b2e
======
MaysonL
Here's a link to the NIH press release: [https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-
releases/nih-awards-55-...](https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/nih-
awards-55-million-build-million-person-precision-medicine-study)

------
pritianka
This is such an important area of research. As someone recently afflicted by a
genetically impacted ailment, I hope more effort is put into this field.

